# Was wird oder ist genau los mit der Wirtschaft?



## USAFALKE (8. Juni 2015)

Ich verfolge die Preise seit längere Zeit, aber mir ist wirklich auf gefallen sie Fallen zwar paar € runter aber leider nicht Stabiel genug!
Bin wirklich am Rätzel wie es in diesem oder Näckstes jahr wird mit dem Preis. Ist der Euro wirklich daran schuld, das der Doller soo Tief gesungend ist. Das die Preise für Hardware teuer geworden ist?
Wie kann das möglich sein Allgemein?

Was meint Ihr dazu ?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich meine, dass dich vielleicht eher in VWL einschreiben solltest, da kommst du weiter bei der Lösungssuche als hier  

Im Ernst, selbst wenn ein paar Leute hier adäquat antworten könnten würde das jeglichen Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute mal das der Grund dafür ist das die Hardware teurer sein kann, das wir bald Sommerferien haben, da verkaufen die Händler weniger und müssen aber auch noch ihre Kosten decken und Gewinn machen. In den letzten Jahren wurde Hardware meiner Meinung nach immer günstiger, wenn man nicht jedes Spiel auf Ultra in 4K spielen will. Ein Office PC gibt es schon inkl. Bildschirm und Tastatur für 400-500€ aber das war nicht immer so.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

Von welchen Preisen sprichst du?
Auch wenn die Inflation zuletzt nicht sonderlich stark war, gingen die Preise im Schnitt sehr wohl hoch. Fuer die naechsten Jahre wurde uebrigens eine noch staerkere Inflationsrate prognostiziert.


----------



## USAFALKE (8. Juni 2015)

Ich mein Allgemein, wieso z.b. CPUs teuerer geworden sind usw.. 
Was ich mich noch Frage, solltet man dieses Jahr allgemein noch was kaufen oder erst den Kurs allgemein anschauen, was sich noch ergeben wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Ich mein Allgemein, wieso z.b. CPUs teuerer geworden sind usw..
> Was ich mich noch Frage, solltet man dieses Jahr allgemein noch was kaufen oder erst den Kurs allgemein anschauen, was sich noch ergeben wird.



Aktuelle Hardware wird i.d.R. nach dem Marktstart neuer Hardware günstiger angeboten also warte bis Intel,AMD und Nvidia neue Hardware auf den Markt bringen um die alten Modelle zu ersetzen.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juni 2015)

Hardware ist in letzter Zeit teurer geworden weil der Euro immer schwächer aber der Dollar stärker wurde. 
Alle genauen Hintergründe zu erklären würde sicherlich Stunden dauern.

Sicher ist nur: Es wird nicht besser, eher schlechter.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Ich mein Allgemein, wieso z.b. CPUs teuerer geworden sind usw..
> Was ich mich noch Frage, solltet man dieses Jahr allgemein noch was kaufen oder erst den Kurs allgemein anschauen, was sich noch ergeben wird.


ich glaube nicht, dass man drauf spekulieren kann, dass der euro sich in naechster zeit erholt. Dafuer gibts einfach zu viele unsicherheiten.
Demnach liegt ein preissturz, der durch die waehrung verursacht wird,  im hardwarebereich wohl auch eher in weiter ferne.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Juni 2015)

Momentan steigt der Eurokurs wieder langsam, bisher allerdings noch ohne großen Einfluß auf die Marktpreise.

Hauptproblem beim schwachen Euro ist wohl nach wie vor Griechenland, die ja immernoch mit dem Staatsbankrot kämpfen und immer wieder die Reformpläne ablehnen.

Das Hardware so teuer wird liegt aber eher am starken Dollar, da der Dollar in vielen Ländern die Leitwährung ist und der ist aufgrund des Geofrackings wieder erstarkt, ich denke aber das dass nicht von langer Dauer sein wird und das Loch danach noch größer wird als zuvor.


Ist aber auch eine gute Prise Spekulation dabei und auch nur ein kleiner Teil, dessen was die Marktpreise derzeit beeinflusst.


----------



## yingtao (8. Juni 2015)

Es ist nicht absehbar ob es sich bessern wird. Der Dollar ist stark durch das Fracking und andere Dinge wodurch die USA etwas unabhängiger von anderen Ländern geworden ist. Stimmen werden zwar in den USA laut das Fracking etwas zu reduzieren um Schäden für die Umwelt und die kleinen durch das Fracking erzeugten Erdbeben einzudämmen aber der Dollar wird stark bleiben. Beim Euro kommt es sehr stark darauf an was Griechenland und Großbritannien machen. Griechenland ist noch immer Bankrott und wenn die EU die nicht retten kann, dann wird der Weltmarkt denken das man Italien, Spanien und Irland, denen es finanziell auch nicht so gut geht, im Fall der Fälle auch nicht retten kann was den Euro sehr schwächen würde. Hinzu kommt der angedrohte Austritt von Großbritannien. In den anderen EU Staaten werden hier und da auch wieder Stimmen laut das man aus der EU austreten will oder zumindest den Euro wieder abschaffen usw. Alleine die Androhung sorgt dafür das der Euro geschwächt wird.

Bei Hardware merkt man den Preisunterschied einfach sehr stark weil die teuer ist. Bei Lebensmitteln oder auch anderen Konsumgütern sind es nur wenige Cent oder die Preise werden an den Markt angepasst um die Produkte überhaupt verkaufen zu können. Dieses Jahr wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel ändern wenn nichts großes mehr passiert. Der Austritt der UK wird erst 2017 entschieden und bis klar ist ob man Griechenland retten kann dauert auch noch. Generell kann man nur sagen das man immer so lange warten sollte bis neue Produkte vorgestellt wurden um dann den Preissturz der alten Produkte zu nutzen. Bei CPUs wird sich dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel tun. Es kommt zwar Broadwell und damit DDR4 für den Consumer Markt aber das ist nicht wirklich was Großes und wird auch nicht so starke Auswirkungen auf die Preise haben einfach weil DDR4 noch immer sehr teuer ist. Da werden günstigere Mainboards und CPUs für DDR4 nicht viel dran ändern. Erst nächstes Jahr wird wieder interessant mit Skylake und Zen. Auf der GPU Front wartet man nur noch auf die neuen Karten von AMD und dann auf das was Nvidia Ende des Jahres veröffentlichen wird was wahrscheinlich irgendwas Richtung Titan X mit höherem Takt gehen wird.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Juni 2015)

Die Bedeutung, die Griechenland oder Irland zugemessen wird, ist viel zu hoch und völlig überbewertet...

Dort leben und lebten schon immer nur sehr wenige Menschen und erwirtschaftet wird hauptsächlich im sekundären und tertiären Wirtschaftssektor. Das Land ist seit dem 2. WK pleite. Das wurde nur durch Inflation, Schulden und Währungsabwertung versteckt.
Das sind Mechanismen, die laut dem Euro-Stabilitätspakt für die jetzige griechische Regierung verboten sind.

Als 10 Minuten "Bildungsquelle" empfehle ich mal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGHlFIJCoMU
oder die Langversion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZt_6bOlxVA

Zum Preis:
Die Unternehmen, die Hardware auf dem Markt anbieten kalkulieren in US-$. Solange unser € zwischen 1,00 und 1,15 US-$ liegt, bleiben die Preise so hoch.
Mit der nächsten US-Finanz / Haushaltskrise werden wieder mehr Anleger vom US-$ weggehen und es besteht die Chance, dass die Preise wieder sinken. Bis dahin bleibt alles, wie es ist. Dass die Preise noch mehr steigen, halte ich für nicht wahrscheinlich. Die USA haben ein Interesse daran, den Dollar nicht zu teuer werden zu lassen, damit die Exporte nicht einbrechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> oder die Langversion:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZt_6bOlxVA



Leider viel wahres was der Herr Pispers da erzählt...


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2015)

Welche Hardware wurde denn teurer? Gehäuse, DDR3 RAM, HDDs oder Netzteile sind doch recht stabil gewesen. Die CPUs wurden viel teurer.


----------

